# The Opera Platform



## Barnaby (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi everyone. I came across the above site which has a selection of Operas on demand. They are free, and funded by the European Union. I am really keen to make use of it but there's no apps for Smart TVs so it looks like I'm stuck watching on my laptop which is less than appealing. 

Does anyone know of a way I can transfer the streaming video ( which is viewed on a web broswer) from my computer, phone or iPad to my Samsung smart TV? Someone said Google Chromecast might do it but as I am exclusively Apple ( iPhone, iPad, and Macs ) they also said it might not be very good. Would Apple TV do it? I thought not because it doesn't have a web browser.

I'd appreciate your advice if possible


Thank you for your help


----------

